# Zombicide promotional dashboards



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Just started putting up some Zombicide character dashboards from Zombicide. The 40 that came with the kickstarter. No miniatures are included

Nick the Bad Cop
Dave The Geek
Mike the Miniature Sculptor
Ralph the Cowboy
Thaissa the Entrepreneur
Marvin the Bodyguard
Eagle Chaz the American Hero
Bill the Prison Director
Eva the Artist
El Cholo
Ivy The Hitgirl
Will the Game Designer
Troy the Traveller
Smith the Dog of War
Rick the Stuntman
Achille the Serial Killer

I will be putting some more up soon!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Have just put a couple more up:

Adriana the Shopgirl
Helen the Federal Agent
Alyana Heska aka. Elena

Won't be until next month I put the others up now as I have used this month's free listings!!


----------

